# Large gap between retaining wall and driveway



## life_aquatic (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope it's not too soon to bump this post (it's been over a year).
Any thoughts on how to fill this gap and seal it. 
thanks.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am not a pro. but if i didn't have any advice, like what you got. i would use hydrolic (sp?)
cement and fill that. build it up to be a slight curb.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Personally I would just cut the sidewalk sections into six pieces, pull them out, then do a proper base, and do a Paver style walkway. It is the fact that it is old and most likely it has just sunk over age, or water has been washing under there when they put in that retaining wall, which really is more of a curb then a wall.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Personally, I'd fill it with polymeric sand at this point of the year. Replace the concrete later as the budget allows..........


----------

